# Why Would I Want a Casting Rod



## Smackdaddy53

Baitcasters are all I use as far as conventional sight fishing gear. Just like fly casting, it’s a skill that has to be learned through practice. The newer reels have much better magnetic braking systems than the older ones. If you want to cheat you can buy a Shimano Curado DC (digital control) reel that has a waterproof digital controlled braking system that makes backlashing almost impossible. I use Lew’s and older Shimanos for my baitcasters.
Spool it up with 20# 8 strand braid, I like Sufix832 and Diawa J-Braid 8. If you go smaller than that it will dig into itself on the spool due to the tiny diameter compared to monofilament.


----------



## eightwt

Did you cease the long rod? If so why?


----------



## Backcountry 16

But control in casting ie your thumbs always in contact with the line more natural hookset in my opinion and everything Smack said.


----------



## BobGee

eightwt said:


> Did you cease the long rod? If so why?


No. I still use it when I can see the fish and it’s not too windy.


----------



## BassFlats

With better reels, smaller diameter lines and a balanced outfit you don't have to throw as hard ,cutting down on backlashes . With practice ,one can be very accurate and have soft bait landings.


----------



## BobGee

BobGee said:


> No. I still use it when I can see the fish and it’s not too windy.


I mean I use the fly rod when conditions are right for it. In my limited experience on the panhandle that’s not often.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

BobGee said:


> I mean I use the fly rod when conditions are right for it. In my limited experience on the panhandle that’s not often.


There’s nothing wrong with being diverse!


----------



## eightwt

BobGee said:


> I mean I use the fly rod when conditions are right for it. In my limited experience on the panhandle that’s not often.


Glad to hear. I fish St. Marks to St. George Is. You'll see me in an old 13 Whaler or a new to me Key West 1520. Hope to see you out there.


----------



## jimsmicro

New reels are so much better at controlling backlashes. If you think about the physics of casting a spinner the line rubs against the lip of the spool as it leaves the reel. This doesn't happen with a baitcaster so you can cast it further. You can really make some light acurrate presentations.


----------



## Fishing_TX

It's a tool in the toolbox. If you get casting gear, you will find a use for it. If you don't, you'll never know when it would be appropriate. For me, it's a feel thing. There are times I want my spinning rods and there are times I want my casting rods. I can't even tell you the were/when/how of it. Conditions have so many variables, it truly is just an experience and feel thing. I will tell you that I really only like casting rods while standing on a boat. That doesn't mean I don't like spinning gear in the same situation, but I would never use a casting rod sitting down, especially in a kayak, when I had the option of using a spinning reel.


----------



## BobGee

eightwt said:


> Glad to hear. I fish St. Marks to St. George Is. You'll see me in an old 13 Whaler or a new to me Key West 1520. Hope to see you out there.


I’m in a Cayo 180. I’ll watch for you.


----------



## mro

Smackdaddy53 said:


> nothing wrong with being diverse!





BobGee said:


> I use the fly rod when conditions are right for it


Conditions?
I fly fish in the wind, rain, while it's snowing and been in the river a few times that every once in awhile you had to stick the rod in the water because the guides would ice up to the point that the line would not move...

Now that's diverse to me 

That said, I do have 2 black bass casting rods and a boat load of "boat" rods.


----------



## BobGee

mro said:


> Conditions?
> I fly fish in the wind, rain, while it's snowing and been in the river a few times that every once in awhile you had to stick the rod in the water because the guides would ice up to the point that the line would not move...
> 
> Now that's diverse to me
> 
> That said, I do have 2 black bass casting rods and a boat load of "boat" rods.


Well I did fly fish year round in Montana when I lived there. Some of the days were a little sporty but I knew where the fish were. I think a spinning rod works better for reds when I have to cover a lot of water. But I’ve never fished with a spinning rod in Montana or Colorado


----------



## fishnpreacher

mro said:


> Conditions?
> I fly fish in the wind, rain, while it's snowing and been in the river a few times that every once in awhile you had to stick the rod in the water because the guides would ice up to the point that the line would not move...
> 
> Now that's diverse to me



I've fly fished in wind and rain, when the water temp was warmer than the air and there was ice on the rocks. My guides would ice up between casts, and still loaded the net with trout.


----------



## topnative2

I keep 2 on the boat....1 for casting and a heavier one in case I want to troll a little etc...


----------



## mro

I'm kind of a smart a$$ sometimes so don't get me wrong 
What ever you use, spin/cast/fly is all good if your enjoying yourself.


----------



## hipshot

I've always preferred levelwinds to spinning reels that one tenth of one percent of the time that I'm not throwing flies. I feel like I have a lot more control. But I use levelwinds and I use spinning reels, and it's all good. Whatever blows your dress up.......


----------



## mro

BobGee said:


> spinning rod works better for reds when I have to cover a lot of water.


There is no two ways about it, I've been addicted to fly fishing since 1962. Early/mid 70's I went to Florida because I saw a TV program with guys catching bones and a variety of other fish on spin/casting gear throwing live bait
IN SHALLOW WATER. 
Sight casting!!!
To be honest the biggest fish I'd caught at the time on a fly was a little over 15 pounds which just cemented my addiction 

In Florida, I learned (already had learned from my dad about water temp/tides/structure/migration/spawning) some about sight fishing. Totally lucky I had met a guy (Carl Hanson) who took a liking to me and told me stories about fly fishing Florida, even fished together once and he showed me how to tie a few saltwater flies.

Whats this leading to? 
You make a cast with your spin/casting gear.
I make a cast with my fly rod.

Then I see a tailer, 30 feet to the right. Either I finish the strip already in progress or start a double haul back cast and place the fly with just one, some times two back casts.

You, still reeling in your line


----------



## LowHydrogen

I didn't read the whole thread. If someone already said it just ignore, you get a little more control over spinning gear, and faster follow-up casts when talking conventional. Accuracy for me under 60' is fly, casting, spinning in that order. Over 60' or windy casting, spinning, fly.

A comment on backlashes/bird'snest/overruns, pull off the max distance you want to cast, now stick a piece of tape on the line that's still on the spool, and reel what you pulled off back on the spool over the tape. Now when/if you blow up the reel, the tangle will only go to that point and will be much easier and faster to deal with.


----------



## hipshot

For you ladies (just kidding) who dread backlashes / birdsnests / professional overruns with a levelwind: 

Here's a secret that will help you clear most (nothing's perfect, folks) of your backlashes. Tighten your drag and clamp your thumb down tight on the spool, then crank two or three turns of the handle. Then freespool the reel and pull it out. Like the old-fashioned way, you may need to repeat it two or three times if it's a major backlash. It's amazing how well it works, and it works with monofilament or braid. 98% of the time you'll clear the mess quicker than picking it out the old-fashioned way, and you won't get those weak spots from jerking the line tight in one of those persistent loops. Just make sure you reset the drag. I forgot once (well.....more than once) and a big red gave me a sore left wrist for a week and a half.


----------



## Tailwaters

This is just a personal preference but I only use a bait caster when fishing with top water plugs. To me that type of set up just feels better when "Walking the Dog". I prefer spinning or fly set ups for sight fishing.


----------



## hipshot

Yeah, a proper 
“dog walk” would throw a lot of slack on a spinning reel; hello wind knots!


----------



## SomaliPirate

Smackdaddy53 said:


> There’s nothing wrong with being diverse!


Diversity is our greatest strength.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

SomaliPirate said:


> Diversity is our greatest strength.


I sense heavy sarcasm


----------



## Bruce J

If you're going to invest in a baitcasting rig, consider getting a reel with left-hand wind. If you're right-handed and use left-hand retrieve on your spinners, you'll find a left-hand retrieve baitcasting reel is much more natural.


----------



## ERK

Bruce J said:


> If you're going to invest in a baitcasting rig, consider getting a reel with left-hand wind. If you're right-handed and use left-hand retrieve on your spinners, you'll find a left-hand retrieve baitcasting reel is much more natural.


I crank the handle with my left hand when throwing spin gear. That said, a right hand retrieve on casting gear is far less awkward than left hand, for me. After throwing arties on spin for hours, it's nice to break out the casting gear to switch up hands. Same story with all my buddies. Not sure if we're outliers or what.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Bruce J said:


> If you're going to invest in a baitcasting rig, consider getting a reel with left-hand wind. If you're right-handed and use left-hand retrieve on your spinners, you'll find a left-hand retrieve baitcasting reel is much more natural.


Not for everyone, I’m a righty and a left handed baitcaster feels unnatural when a left handed fly reel or spinning reel feels nanural as can be. For some of us a lefty baitcaster when right handed takes some training.


----------



## BobGee

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Not for everyone, I’m a righty and a left handed baitcaster feels unnatural when a left handed fly reel or spinning reel feels nanural as can be. For some of us a lefty baitcaster when right handed takes some training.


This left hand / right hand discussion is interesting. 40 years ago when I was doing a lot of bass fishing a left hand wind felt natural. But I’m messed up anyway. I write and eat with my left hand but when I started fishing in the 50s I couldn’t find or afford a left handed spinning reel. I learned to cast right hand. Now that my shoulder is pretty well shot I’m going to have to learn to cast lefty. I wonder how that’s going to work out. I appreciate the advice.


----------



## Bruce J

To each his own, but all of my reels are left-hand retrieve whether fly, spin, or baitcaster so they all feel the same to me. I also like not switching the rod back and forth, and i like having the rod in my right hand to work a topwater or soft plastic better. I only point it out because many of us "righties" like lefty baitcasters, but new ones to the sport might not know they have that option.


----------



## hipshot

We're all different. For me, if the reel's below the rod the left hand feels natural. If it's above the rod the right hand feels natural. Been doing it that way too long to change.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

hipshot said:


> We're all different. For me, if the reel's below the rod the left hand feels natural. If it's above the rod the right hand feels natural. Been doing it that way too long to change.


Yep


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

BobGee said:


> I’ve spent most of the last 30 years fly fishing in the Rockies but I recently moved to the Florida panhandle, bought a boat and a bunch of spinning rods. I fish for reds and trout 99% of the time. I also go to Louisiana whenever I can. Years ago, before the fly fishing addiction, I used to fish for bass with a casting rod. I remember lots of backlashes. But I see people sight fishing with casting tackle. Is it much better for sight fishing? Has it gotten easier to use?


Yes, i still fish lews speed spools 40 + years old


----------



## patrick l camp

LowHydrogen said:


> I didn't read the whole thread. If someone already said it just ignore, you get a little more control over spinning gear, and faster follow-up casts when talking conventional. Accuracy for me under 60' is fly, casting, spinning in that order. Over 60' or windy casting, spinning, fly.
> 
> A comment on backlashes/bird'snest/overruns, pull off the max distance you want to cast, now stick a piece of tape on the line that's still on the spool, and reel what you pulled off back on the spool over the tape. Now when/if you blow up the reel, the tangle will only go to that point and will be much easier and faster to deal with.


----------



## patrick l camp

LowHydrogen said:


> I didn't read the whole thread. If someone already said it just ignore, you get a little more control over spinning gear, and faster follow-up casts when talking conventional. Accuracy for me under 60' is fly, casting, spinning in that order. Over 60' or windy casting, spinning, fly.
> 
> A comment on backlashes/bird'snest/overruns, pull off the max distance you want to cast, now stick a piece of tape on the line that's still on the spool, and reel what you pulled off back on the spool over the tape. Now when/if you blow up the reel, the tangle will only go to that point and will be much easier and faster to deal with.


----------



## Snookicide

Spin, plug, fly, fish with what you are comfortable with. Less problems is a more enjoyable day on the water and that is the point in the first place.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

The thread is asking about casting rods, not spin, fly, tenkara, cane poles or anything else.


----------



## Snakesurf

Casting rods good, Shimano Curado DC better. On sale at 20% off grand opening at Academy.....the best. Also has a cool sound when cast.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Snakesurf said:


> Casting rods good, Shimano Curado DC better. On sale at 20% off grand opening at Academy.....the best. Also has a cool sound when cast.


Training wheels


----------



## SeaDrifter

I guess I am old. I cast a fly or one of a dozen "coffee grinders". With the wind constantly changing direction and speed in the back coves and marshes I could not imagine spending the entire time clearing birds nests. 



Michael


----------



## hipshot

SeaDrifter said:


> I guess I am old. I cast a fly or one of a dozen "coffee grinders". With the wind constantly changing direction and speed in the back coves and marshes I could not imagine spending the entire time clearing birds nests.
> 
> 
> 
> Michael


The thing is, with a little bit of trigger time you won’t be getting those backlashes. If you want to use levelwinds, start doing it. The learning curve is very short. On the other hand, if you just prefer the spinning reels, there’s no reason not to stay with it. It’s all about what you prefer, not what others prefer.


----------



## BobGee

hipshot said:


> The thing is, with a little bit of trigger time you won’t be getting those backlashes. If you want to use levelwinds, start doing it. The learning curve is very short. On the other hand, if you just prefer the spinning reels, there’s no reason not to stay with it. It’s all about what you prefer, not what others prefer.


It seems that a lot of people prefer the level winds because they are able to be more accurate - particularly in sight fishing. Other people have commented that backlashes can be a problem when you have to cast upwind and that’s what I’ve experienced when I used these reels 40 years ago. Are the new reels that much better? I still see the pros pulling out backlash.


----------



## Tautog166

I just bought my son a Curado DC for his birthday.

Jerkbaits and spinning gear don’t always play well together. It might help while fishing around docks as well. I know I’ll be giving it a try and see if it makes skipping baits any easier.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

BobGee said:


> It seems that a lot of people prefer the level winds because they are able to be more accurate - particularly in sight fishing. Other people have commented that backlashes can be a problem when you have to cast upwind and that’s what I’ve experienced when I used these reels 40 years ago. Are the new reels that much better? I still see the pros pulling out backlash.


Even the best fly fishermen still get their line wrapped around things, have a hard time casting into the wind and in tight quarters sometimes. Spinning reel legends still get wind knots and overfill the spool now and then. Nothing is fool proof but to answer your question, yes the current baitcasters have a much better magnetic, tension and centrifugal braking system than baitcasters 40 years ago, hell they are better now by leaps and bounds over reels a decade ago.


----------



## BobGee

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Even the best fly fishermen still get their line wrapped around things, have a hard time casting into the wind and in tight quarters sometimes. Spinning reel legends still get wind knots and overfill the spool now and then. Nothing is fool proof but to answer your question, yes the current baitcasters have a much better magnetic, tension and centrifugal braking system than baitcasters 40 years ago, hell they are better now by leaps and bounds over reels a decade ago.


----------



## BobGee

Thanks. I’ll put a level wind setup on my Christmas list. Nothing like a new toy to play with.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

BobGee said:


> Thanks. I’ll put a level wind setup on my Christmas list. Nothing like a new toy to play with.


I was a die hard Shimano fan for over 20 years but I like my Lew’s now. For $100 you can get a BB1 and they are just fine.


----------



## commtrd

I bot a few bait casters over the years and have never been able to cast one without massive backlashes. Finally just gave up on them. For me it is either spinners or fly. I think my wife finally sold the baitcasters in a garage sale to get rid of the damned things. And I had a couple of custom-built rods made for baitcasters oh well so much for that wasted money.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

commtrd said:


> I bot a few bait casters over the years and have never been able to cast one without massive backlashes. Finally just gave up on them. For me it is either spinners or fly. I think my wife finally sold the baitcasters in a garage sale to get rid of the damned things. And I had a couple of custom-built rods made for baitcasters oh well so much for that wasted money.


You just didn’t have the right teacher! Haha


----------



## Snakesurf

The Shimano DC (Training wheels) is the ticket. Really like the sound.

With any other baitcaster; If you want to cast farther, you must rely on your thumb to keep from backlashing. If you apply the break and the magnetic tensioning where it “should be” it will not cast as far, let it go. So, from time to time especially with lighter lures and against the wind, it will backlash. It will not be as often when you get good at it but nether the less it will happen.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Snakesurf said:


> The Shimano DC (Training wheels) is the ticket. Really like the sound.
> 
> With any other baitcaster; If you want to cast farther, you must rely on your thumb to keep from backlashing. If you apply the break and the magnetic tensioning where it “should be” it will not cast as far, let it go. So, from time to time especially with lighter lures and against the wind, it will backlash. It will not be as often when you get good at it but nether the less it will happen.


Not hating on the DC reels, I tried the first ones when they came out on the Calais years ago and have recently fished a friend’s Curado DC and it was nice. I’m just old school and feel that if a guy never used a traditional baitcaster they would be missing out on the feel of it over a DC reel. 
I know that with any non-DC baitcaster if you try to swing for the fence and cast really hard it will backlash a reel that has the brakes set for a softer cast. I have some old friends that back the brakes and everything out all the way and use nothing but their thumb and line friction to control the “overrun” and can cast much further than I could ever imagine but that’s over the top in my opinion.


----------



## BassFlats

When I am plugging a shoreline or mangroves my cast are not extremely long and about the same length. When I start to feel the line loop up at the end of the cast , I make a long cast out into the open water and clear out any tangles that are starting to form. The best way to avoid backlashes is to be constantly fighting fish.


----------



## Lee Singleton

Casting rods are consistently more accurate, easier to deliver a soft landing, and more comfortable to fish all day because the turn radius on the reel is smaller. They can be hard to throw in the wind, and can be difficult to throw as far (although sometimes Ive been able to throw them farther than my spinners). Ive also found that I get more birds nest with spinners then I do backlashes with casters (not much of either if your takle is set up right). If you fish a lot I think is worth getting some and learning the skill.


----------



## WC53

For me with a caster it is a smooth motion like with a fly rod. If I’m casting like I am splitting firewood, I’m in trouble.. rod action to lure weight is also important for me.


----------



## Backcountry 16

I just started using Daiwa Tartulas so far so good


----------



## Charles Hadley

Every time you change bait set up adjust brake to let bait fall 1 foot per second smoothly on it's own while standing holding rod strait out in front of you until bait hits ground and spool stops on own and no line bunches up loosely on it.this will work and how I was taught to do it.same person taught me to set correct wire tension on mig welder to prevent spool backlash as well.


----------



## WC53

On newer reals with magnetic and centrifugal brakes, I usually have two brakes on and I use the “take the side to side play out” method on the Diawa pro video. Then adjust the magnetic brake based on lure weight and wind. I go a couple clicks past the initial take up. The spool is loser than with the drop method. I do use my thumb to keep fluff down on the cast.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

After you get familiar with your reel and fishing it you won’t need to think about adjustments, they will come naturally. Usually a soft plastic, plug and topwater are about a click apart on magnetic adjustment and you’ll only need to fool with the friction side by the reel handle when casting into the wind.


----------



## karstopo

I love my Shimano Chronarch 150HG. I fish braid and never get any serious backlashes. Baitcasting rigs seem more balanced than spinning rigs with the reel mass closer to the rod. I cast to targets, fish, fish sign or structure, and find hitting my spot much easier with a baitcasting or fly set up than a spinning rig. Spinning rigs are good for popping/rattling cork fishing and throwing into a heavy wind, but I don’t particularly enjoy fishing corks and can manage well enough casting the baitcasting gear into the wind. Spinning set ups probably do better with lighter lures than baitcasting reels, but I go with a fly rod when I want to go weightless or light weight, YMMV.


----------



## BobGee

Walter Lee said:


> I just bought my son a Curado DC for his birthday.
> 
> Jerkbaits and spinning gear don’t always play well together. It might help while fishing around docks as well. I know I’ll be giving it a try and see if it makes skipping baits any easier.


How is that Curado DC working out?


----------



## Monty

Bait cast reels allow the angler to become "one" with the rod/reel. There is a connection that cannot be explained. That connection starts with the cast with the "Thumb on the Reel." When the drag is pulled on a bait caster, its like a warn winch playing out line. Yep, its a reel of finesse and power. We are a bait caster nation.


----------



## Brydan

WC53 said:


> On newer reals with magnetic and centrifugal brakes, I usually have two brakes on and I use the “take the side to side play out” method on the Diawa pro video. Then adjust the magnetic brake based on lure weight and wind. I go a couple clicks past the initial take up. The spool is loser than with the drop method. I do use my thumb to keep fluff down on the cast.


I'm not familiar with their method but a combination of a centrifigul and magentic brake is a good set-up. The brake force curves are different between the two systems and can be used together effectively. Years ago I was doing some distance casting stuff and somebody gave me a reel that was straight magnets (at the time was using centrifigal/oil or centrif/magnets/oil) and it was a disaster. 

I guess it was ok for fishing but for distance, to keep it from backlashing at the beginning of the cast it was way too tight through the middle. Backing it off to run better in the middle there wasn't nearly enough braking at the beginning resulting in giant backlashes.


----------



## BobGee

Monty said:


> Bait cast reels allow the angler to become "one" with the rod/reel. There is a connection that cannot be explained. That connection starts with the cast with the "Thumb on the Reel." When the drag is pulled on a bait caster, its like a warn winch playing out line. Yep, its a reel of finesse and power. We are a bait caster nation.


Since I started off asking this question months ago, I’ve got a Concept Z and a Shimano Scorpion DC. I really enjoy fishing with them. They’re the first ones I reach for in the morning. The new bait casting reels have terrific backlash control so that’s seldom a problem. And there’s no wind knots! The only thing I’m using the spinning rods for is downwind casts on wide open flats.


----------



## CKEAT

Fly & Spinning (wife), there is nothing like any fish on the fly. IMO

It is worth the commitment it takes to do it well. It is an art to watch a great long rod caster.


----------



## BobGee

CKEAT said:


> Fly & Spinning (wife), there is nothing like any fish on the fly. IMO
> 
> It is worth the commitment it takes to do it well. It is an art to watch a great long rod caster.


True. I’ve been an avid fly fisherman for 50 years. I moved back to Tallahassee after 25 years in Colorado and Montana. So I understand commitment but the long rod isn’t the best tool for covering lots of water when you can’t sight fish. It’s a lot of fun in certain situations but not every situation.


----------



## Marsh Pirate

It's a skill that is worth learning. It takes thousands of cast to become proficient, but once learned its almost like riding a bicycle.


----------



## TravHale

Pros of conventional 
1. Better control/accuracy in most conditions 
2. Some methods of fishing/retrieves favor the mechanics of a conventional setup. 
3. Way better for flipping baits See #1 and #2
4. More compact and take up less room. 
5. Less wind knots. See #2 

Pros of spinning
1. You can use smaller diameter line 
2. Better at casting lightweight lures/baits. 
3. No backlash 
4. More forgiving when skipping baits
5. Anyone can use one. 

Myself, and I think a lot of folks in my age range, went to conventional reels because braided line didn't exist when we started fishing, and mono had horrible line memory, which made using spinning reels less attractive (open the bail and the line would literally jump off your spool). The new generations seem to be favoring spinning reels + braid for saltwater. Overall, I'd rather pick out a backlash than have to deal with wind knots. That said, I'm buying a few spinning setups soon to see if anything has changed. It's probly been 15-20 years since I've used a spinning reel.


----------



## Monty

OK so has anyone owned one of the solid frame Ambassadeurs (trying to think of the name??) from 20 years ago. They were the upper level reels in their line up and made to compete with the Calcutta. I have one -- backlash city. I bought it because my brother had 2 calcuttas, they were also from backlash city. Apparently his model Calcuttas had 4 brakes and he removed 2 and they worked great.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Monty said:


> OK so has anyone owned one of the solid frame Ambassadeurs (trying to think of the name??) from 20 years ago. They were the upper level reels in their line up and made to compete with the Calcutta. I have one -- backlash city. I bought it because my brother had 2 calcuttas, they were also from backlash city. Apparently his model Calcuttas had 4 brakes and he removed 2 and they worked great.


Backlashes are 99% operator error. Round reels are ok for plastics but I’d save them for drowning bait and get a cheap Lew’s low profile. Even the $80 ones are great for tossing lures.


----------



## TravHale

Monty said:


> OK so has anyone owned one of the solid frame Ambassadeurs (trying to think of the name??) from 20 years ago. They were the upper level reels in their line up and made to compete with the Calcutta. I have one -- backlash city. I bought it because my brother had 2 calcuttas, they were also from backlash city. Apparently his model Calcuttas had 4 brakes and he removed 2 and they worked great.


 I used to have some abu morrums. They are great reels really, just not as easy on the hands and wrists as their lighter and more low profile counterparts. They were pretty excellent casters tho--no complaints there. I use a couple 6500s to soak baits off the beach since you never know what you'll hook into, and that 300yrds of 30lb braid decreases the chance of getting spooled. Those are great casters too, you just have to get them all tuned in to what you're throwing.


----------



## Brydan

Double post


----------



## Brydan

Monty said:


> OK so has anyone owned one of the solid frame Ambassadeurs (trying to think of the name??) from 20 years ago. They were the upper level reels in their line up and made to compete with the Calcutta. I have one -- backlash city. I bought it because my brother had 2 calcuttas, they were also from backlash city. Apparently his model Calcuttas had 4 brakes and he removed 2 and they worked great


Take the side plate off and look to see what you have for braking. Backlashes come from the spool pushing out line faster than the lure is pulling it off. It the casts are backlashing at the beginning of the cast there isn't enough centrifigal braking. If they're coming later in the cast use your thumb to slow the spool. A higher viscosity oil in the bearings can also in effect provide some later braking too. Putting less line on the spool also effectively reduces how fast lines comes off the spool because of the reduced diameter


----------



## CKEAT

BobGee said:


> True. I’ve been an avid fly fisherman for 50 years. I moved back to Tallahassee after 25 years in Colorado and Montana. So I understand commitment but the long rod isn’t the best tool for covering lots of water when you can’t sight fish. It’s a lot of fun in certain situations but not every situation.


Blind casting intermediate line into guts and around jetties etc can be very fruitful. I am not a traditional fly fisherman, we fish full sink in deep water for stripers and just about anything we can get to eat a fly.
Sight fishing is probably only 50% of my fishing these days.


----------

